# They are in the ground



## rhoffart (Jan 7, 2012)

Planted 1 in each of the barrels on the deck and planted 5 on a fence line. Installed wire cages and 3 strands of electric fence on both sides. Bring it Bambi.


----------



## n2tazmania (Jan 7, 2012)

Those in the barrels look cool. Are you going to let them run on the porch rails?

As for Bambi, I got a 6mm that would take care of that problem. And it would give you a good meat dish to go with a nice red wine......


----------



## rhoffart (Jan 7, 2012)

n2tazmania said:


> Those in the barrels look cool. Are you going to let them run on the porch rails?
> 
> As for Bambi, I got a 6mm that would take care of that problem. And it would give you a good meat dish to go with a nice red wine......



You don't have enough bullets ...


----------



## rhoffart (Jan 7, 2012)

n2tazmania said:


> Those in the barrels look cool. Are you going to let them run on the porch rails?



Yes there is a rail between the upper deck and lower deck. I'm going to train them on that one.


----------



## Angelina (Jan 7, 2012)

They look Great!!!! You did good. Let me know how you fair with the Bambi's, I am looking for idea's


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 7, 2012)

Very nice! The barrels are to die for gorgeous!


----------



## Flem (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice digs, Rick!!


----------



## rhoffart (Jan 7, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Very nice! The barrels are to die for gorgeous!



Thanks Mike ... I hope they stay that way. They should I think there is 5 or 6 coats of poly on them.


----------



## rhoffart (Jan 7, 2012)

Flem said:


> Nice digs, Rick!!



Thanks Mike


----------



## jtstar (Jan 7, 2012)

looks great


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 7, 2012)

The house ain't half bad either I forgot to say!


----------



## rhoffart (Jan 7, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> The house ain't half bad either I forgot to say!



Thanks, we love our composite deck ... Wife and I did it with no other help. It's 30 x 22 ... that's where we live. No need for a house, other then to sleep.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 7, 2012)

WOW Rick, what a place. Those barrels look like they are brand new. Are they filled solid with dirt or half gravel? I sure could see you out there relaxing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 7, 2012)

Where is the snow, no signs of snow.......


----------



## rhoffart (Jan 7, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> WOW Rick, what a place. Those barrels look like they are brand new. Are they filled solid with dirt or half gravel?



Solid dirt ... I wanted to give these a chance to produce some grapes. I was told container plants won't produce. I'm going to prove them wrong.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jan 7, 2012)

rhoffart said:


> Planted 1 in each of the barrels on the deck and planted 5 on a fence line. Installed wire cages and 3 strands of electric fence on both sides. Bring it Bambi.



Wire cages, electric fence, what no claymores


----------



## rhoffart (Jan 7, 2012)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> Wire cages, electric fence, what no claymores



Home Depot was out


----------



## timber (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice place Rick, looks like a fine place to sit, sip some wine and watch the grapes grow ... if it gets too hot on the deck, you could always add a misting system to keep you and the grapes happy.
We don't need misting systems here in Washington, they're built in.

... I like your determination regarding, "I was told container plants won't produce. I'm going to prove them wrong". Perhaps since you know a bit about hydroponics, you'll pull this off without a hitch.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jan 8, 2012)

Those barrells are beautiful. I don't think I would have put dirt in them they look so nice. Growing grapes is fun to do.


----------



## rhoffart (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks Larry and Dave ... yes misters are a must when it get 100 plus, which is common. I have a few of them and tie them to a fan when it gets too hot.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 8, 2012)

Never have understood the use of (evaporative cooling) misters in the south when the humidity is already 110%! 

They do work great here in the summer especially June when our humidity is about 10% We have a huge downdraft swamp cooler that will freeze you out if you leave it on during the night it works that well.

Mind over matter I suppose!


----------



## rhoffart (Jan 8, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Never have understood the use of (evaporative cooling) misters in the south when the humidity is already 110%!



Yup, that's true most of the time ... but as dry as it was last year, between 2pm and 6pm the RH was less then 25%. That's why everything was combusting.


----------

